# Notebook - Workstation ?!



## Azazel (10. August 2005)

Hi,
würde mich freuen wenn man mir hier weiterhelfen kann. 

Erstmal stellt sich mir die Frage braucht man fürs Studium ein Notebook 
oder bietet es sich an eine Workstation anzuschaffen? (für den Grafikbereich sowohl 2D, als auch 3D) In diesem Bereich ist die Leistung bedeutend, denke ich. 

Ein Notebook ermöglicht Mobilität, ist aber auch teurer. Hab mir da mal das MJ-12m 7700 Notebook von Alienware angeschaut. 

Im Vergleich mal die MJ-12 5500 Workstation. 

Zu was würdet Ihr tendieren? Oder ist die Idee mit der Workstatin Schwachsinn oder setz ich von der Leistung her schon falsch an?


----------



## Obba (14. August 2005)

Hi,

Du solltest die Entscheidung für ein Laptop nur von 2 Umständen abhängig machen.
Mobilität und Platzersparnis.
Die modernen Laptops sind in der Leistung zwar den Workstations mittlerweile sehr nah gekommen, jedoch haben sie noch immer ihre Nachteile. Der Grafikchip ist bei Laptops immer "Onboard" - heisst, wenn Du in ein - zwei Jahren mal ein modernes Grafiklastiges 3D Programm kaufst, was die zu der Zeit auf dem Markt erhältlilche Hardware nutzen will um 100% Leistung zu bringen, bist Du mit einer Onboardversion "Nase" , da nicht austauschbar. Jegliche, wenn überhaupt mögliche Nachrüstung oder Erweiterung von Hardware im Laptop, ist fast immer kostenintensiver als bei einer Workstation 
Wenn Dir ein Laptop für Unterwegs als "Schreibmaschine" oder für andere Officeanwendungen dienen soll bzw. reicht, würde ich mir eine ordentliche Workstation für zu Hause kaufen und ein gebrauchtes Laptop beim Händler (immer Händler wegen Garantie)...


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. August 2005)

Obba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die modernen Laptops sind in der Leistung zwar den Workstations mittlerweile sehr nah gekommen, jedoch haben sie noch immer ihre Nachteile. Der Grafikchip ist bei Laptops immer "Onboard"


 
Falsch, bei Alienware Notebooks ist die Grafikkarte meistens herausnehmbar ( ich glaube es irgendwo eins gesehen zu haben ohne dieses Feature ) , durch den von Ati entwickelten Wechselslot für Notebooks.
Die Karten können später problemlos durch neue ersetzt werden welche Alienware zum Kauf anbietet, da der Standart auch von nVidia akzeptiert wurde ist auch ein Wechsel zwischen den Herstellern kein Problem.

Notebooks stehen von demher heute Desktops in nichts mehr nach, Ram, Festplatte, CD Laufwerk sind sowieso recht einfach Tauschbar, bei vielen auch die CPU ( letzteres sollte man trotzdem dem Händler überlassen )


Edit: Auser für Server benutze ich nurnoch Notebooks, so kann im Wohnzimmer oder sonstwo sitzen, wobei bei mir der Akku nichtmehr im Gerät ist, da ich sowieso nur das Netzteil verwende schone ich den lieber, denn der geht durch die Hitze beim betriebt langsam aber sicher kaputt.


----------



## Grimreaper (15. August 2005)

Was willst du überhaupt studieren? Wenn du Jura anfängst, dann reicht jedes Notebook, für Informatik eigentlich auch. Wenn du Maschinenbau studierst und die CAD Zeichnungen nicht im Rechnerpool machen willst, dann brauchst schon eher was leistungsfähiges. Wobei du dir dann natürlich ne Lizenz für die Software besorgen müsstest, nur das du das nicht außer Acht lässt 


@DJ Teac
Auch falsch. Der Graphikchip ist bei Alienware zwar herausnehmbar (ich glaub bei nVidia heißt der Chipsatz MXM) was theoretisch upgrades ermöglicht, aber das ist nicht hauptsächlich als Upgradelösung gedacht, sondern nur um Herstellung und Reparaturen zu vereinfachen. In nächster Zeit wird man wohl kaum Notebook-Graphikchips einzeln erwerben können.

Ach ja, der Akku eines Notebooks geht nicht durch die Hitze kaputt, sondern durch ständige kleine Ladezyklen. IMHO tun wenige Notebooks den Ladezyklus aussetzen wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist, daher ins Handbuch schauen und sehen was der Hersteller für lange Netzteilsessions empfiehlt.
Und übrigens geht der Akku auch dann kaputt, wenn man ihn lange überhaupt nicht verwendet


----------



## Skinner (16. August 2005)

Auch bei Dell gibt es Laptops mit herausnehmbarer Grafikkarte.

Weiters gibt es eine eigene Serie für Workstationersatz (mit FireGl oder Quadro).

Aber wie Grimreaper schon gesagt hat ist eine Workstation unnütz wenn man nicht CAD-Programme durchgehend benötigt

mfg


----------

